# [OT] Chiedo consigli su quali software installare

## Ciccio Bueo

Non so se la domanda è offtopic o meno... volevo chiedervi dei consigli su quali software installare, perchè (per fortuna) le alternative per linux sono veramente tante!

allora cercavo....:

ps. il pc mi serve per lavoro in ufficio, quindi ho 3 pc da collegare in rete e devo fargli condividere una connessione adsl telecom smart con un modem router di proprietà.

per inviare e ricevere fax... meglio hylafax o altro? (hylafax l'avevo già configurato su una suse, ma è veramente strong per me...)

ricevo dei fax tramite un servizio internet che me li invia via posta elettronica in formato tiff, e con kfax riuscivo a visualizzarli correttamente, ma ora avevo deciso di usare esclusivamente gnome... che programma esiste per gestire, visualizzare i fax in formato tiff per gnome?

Per la masterizzazione di cd, cosa mi consigliate? prima usavo k3b, ma se lo installo ora... mi si incasina tutto il pc perchè l'ho ottimizzatp per gnome?

Che programma posso usare per sfogliare l'archivio di foto che ho?

Istant messanger... usavo gaim, ma ce qualcosa di meglio?

Realizzazione siti web... bluefish? o altro?

Grazie  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> per inviare e ricevere fax... meglio hylafax o altro? (hylafax l'avevo già configurato su una suse, ma è veramente strong per me...)

 

decisamente hylafax.. non credo ci sia di meglio in giro.

 *Quote:*   

> visualizzare i fax in formato tiff per gnome?

 

gthumb credo faccia al caso tuo.

 *Quote:*   

> Per la masterizzazione di cd, cosa mi consigliate?

 

ho scoperto di recente che xcdroast ora masterizza anche i dvd. 

 *Quote:*   

> Che programma posso usare per sfogliare l'archivio di foto che ho?

 

sempre gthumb

 *Quote:*   

> Istant messanger... usavo gaim, ma ce qualcosa di meglio?

  credo vada piu' a gusti, ma io resto con gaim

P.S.: c'era in giro un topic che parlava delle scelte di software per categoria... prova a cercare...

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sun Jan 09, 2005 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> Non so se la domanda è offtopic o meno... volevo chiedervi dei consigli su quali software installare, perchè (per fortuna) le alternative per linux sono veramente tante!
> 
> 

 

l'hai detto fratello!

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora cercavo....:
> 
> ps. il pc mi serve per lavoro in ufficio, quindi ho 3 pc da collegare in rete e devo fargli condividere una connessione adsl telecom smart con un modem router di proprietà.
> ...

 

Ufficio: openoffice

Rete: iptables e fwbuilder se non ti piace editare file di testo...

Telecom: emerge search ppp e vedi cosa esce

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per inviare e ricevere fax... meglio hylafax o altro? (hylafax l'avevo già configurato su una suse, ma è veramente strong per me...)
> 
> ricevo dei fax tramite un servizio internet che me li invia via posta elettronica in formato tiff, e con kfax riuscivo a visualizzarli correttamente, ma ora avevo deciso di usare esclusivamente gnome... che programma esiste per gestire, visualizzare i fax in formato tiff per gnome?
> ...

 

i tiff sono file grafici... se devi solo visualizzare, va bene qualsiasi cosa che gestisca file grafici (gimp per esempio, ma non è l'unico)

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la masterizzazione di cd, cosa mi consigliate? prima usavo k3b, ma se lo installo ora... mi si incasina tutto il pc perchè l'ho ottimizzatp per gnome?
> 
> 

 

k3b secondo me è il migliore.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che programma posso usare per sfogliare l'archivio di foto che ho?
> 
> 

 

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Istant messanger... usavo gaim, ma ce [c'è] qualcosa di meglio?
> 
> 

 

gaim, amsn, kopete... gaim è quello più usato, credo che ci sia anche un perché...

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Realizzazione siti web... bluefish? o altro?
> 
> 

 

non so... non mi occupo di quello

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie 

 

dovere! il forum esiste per questo! 

ciao

----------

## Wave2184

 *Quote:*   

> Non so se la domanda è offtopic o meno... volevo chiedervi dei consigli su quali software installare, perchè (per fortuna) le alternative per linux sono veramente tante!
> 
> allora cercavo....:
> 
> ps. il pc mi serve per lavoro in ufficio, quindi ho 3 pc da collegare in rete e devo fargli condividere una connessione adsl telecom smart con un modem router di proprietà.
> ...

 

per i fax non posso aiutarti...nn mi sono mai interessato... :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la masterizzazione di cd, cosa mi consigliate? prima usavo k3b, ma se lo installo ora... mi si incasina tutto il pc perchè l'ho ottimizzatp per gnome?
> 
> 

 

secondo me k3b è il migliore ma per gnome / gtk conosco:

http://eclipt.uni-klu.ac.at/eroaster.php --> eroaster

http://www.xcdroast.org/#screenshots --> xcdroast

e poi se cerchi sul forum ne trovi altre...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che programma posso usare per sfogliare l'archivio di foto che ho?
> 
> 

 

mi sembra che nautilus abbia qualcosa del genere integrato...nn vorei sbagliarmi però

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Istant messanger... usavo gaim, ma ce qualcosa di meglio?
> 
> 

 

gaim è molto buono...a volte io su kde lo alterno con kopete..si integra perfettamente con gnome...nn capisco perchè non ti soddisfa...restando sul fatto che per quanto riguarda video conferenza ( msn like) ancora ci stanno lavorando...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Realizzazione siti web... bluefish? o altro?
> 
> 

 

bluefish è un ottimo prodotto..dipende sempre che livello di editro cerchi...per quel che i riguarda bluefish mi va bene...

ha iniziato a prendere piede questo:

http://www.sanavia.it/nvuitalia/index.html --> nvu

sembra prometta bene

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie Cool

 

ciao

my two cent

----------

## lavish

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> k3b secondo me è il migliore.
> 
> 

 

Quoto! Non ci sono problemi ad installare k3b con gnome comunque  :Wink:  Ha le QT come dipendenza, ma non preoccuparti, non ci sono "conflitti" 

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Realizzazione siti web... bluefish? o altro?
> 
> 

 

Ti consiglio nvu, davvero ottimo! con quanta non mi sono mai trovato bene... 

Un altro editor html stupendo e' screem, se hai buone competenze ti troverai benissimo (non e' molto usar friendly, ma e' davvero potente)

Ciao!  :Wink: 

----------

## Dimmy

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> Che programma posso usare per sfogliare l'archivio di foto che ho?

 

Io uso gqview. Davvero ottimo (ricorda un po' acdsee).

.

----------

## xchris

 *comio wrote:*   

> i tiff sono file grafici... se devi solo visualizzare, va bene qualsiasi cosa che gestisca file grafici (gimp per esempio, ma non è l'unico)
> 
> 

 

si questo e' vero..

pero' i tiff dei fax sono multi-page e pochi viewer li leggono interamente (spesso legono solo la prima pagina)

la mia personale opinione e' che kde e' meglio in questo ambito. 

cmq come sempre e' questione di preferenze  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Io uso gqview. Davvero ottimo (ricorda un po' acdsee).
> 
> .

 

Lo uso anche io e mi trovo molto bene.

C'e' anche un altro programma molto completo che mostra addirittura i video.. il nome e' pornview...   :Rolling Eyes:   (chi non lo conosce potrebbe pensare che stia scherzando ma date un emerge -s porn e mi darete ragione  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## koma

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'e' anche un altro programma molto completo che mostra addirittura i video.. il nome e' pornview...    (chi non lo conosce potrebbe pensare che stia scherzando ma date un emerge -s porn e mi darete ragione  )

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  HWahwHaHwHAHWaHwHaHwHAHWa

```
*  media-gfx/pornview

      Latest version available: 0.2.0_pre1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 594 kB

      Homepage:    http://pornview.sourceforge.net

      Description: Image viewer/manager with optional support for MPEG movies.

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## alexbr

per la masterizzazione di cd c'è anche gnome-baker, anche se non so se sia stato messo in portage

alexbr

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

anzitutto ringrazio tutti per l'interessamento e per le risposte!

allora... openoffice l'avevo già installato, anche gimp, poi ho installato gaim, e gthum e gqview, ma nessuno di questi 2 mi apre i file tiff..... e gimp non vede la multipagina.... dove ho sbagliato?

sto compilando k3b, ma sono un pò perplesso... mi ha detto che ha bisogno di 37 pacchetti.... spero che stia compilando anche tutto kde....  è una cosa normale secondo voi?

Grazie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> e gthum e gqview, ma nessuno di questi 2 mi apre i file tiff..... e gimp non vede la multipagina.... dove ho sbagliato?

 

probabilmente nulla: semplicemente non leggono i multipagina: controlla se hanno una USE tiff, e prova a ricompilarli con la USE attiva (non ho gentoo sottomano, e non so dirti): é l'unica prova che mi viene in mente, al momento.

 *Quote:*   

> sto compilando k3b, ma sono un pò perplesso... mi ha detto che ha bisogno di 37 pacchetti.... spero che stia compilando anche tutto kde....  è una cosa normale secondo voi?

 

si', é normale, e si': ti sta installando parecchio kde. Per ovviare devi selezionare bene le USE di riferimento... ma c'e' poco da fare: in quanto a dipendenze é molto "esoso"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

grazie! domani provo a vedere le flag! ho fatto un errore di battitura prima la frase giusta era "spero che NON si stia compiando tutto kde...."

ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GhePeU

non è per niente normale

di pacchetti legati a kde, tra le dipendenze di k3b gli unici necessari sono qt e kdelibs

----------

## lavish

vabbe' tagliamo la testa al toro... ecco qui le dep di k3b con le USE -qt e -kde

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ unclepine -df k3b

                ********************** WARNING **************************

                *                 USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!             *

                *                                                       *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.gechi.it ~

~ Version 0.1_beta10

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

app-cdr/k3b-0.11.18

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9 (W)

        * app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01

        * app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8

        * dev-lang/perl-5.8.6-r1 (S)

        * dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

        * kde-base/kde-env-3-r3 (W)

        * kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r2

        * media-libs/flac-1.1.1

        * media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

        * media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0

        * media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r2

        * media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b

        * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

        * sys-apps/sed-4.1.2 (S)

        * sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6 (S)

        * sys-devel/automake-1.9.3 (S)

        * sys-devel/make-3.80-r1 (S)

        * sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 (S)

        * x11-libs/qt-3.3.3-r2 (W)

* ENTRY IN WORLD FILE

```

ps: grazie xchris/unclepine!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ummm...... qui c'è qualcosa di sbagliato.... nella mia compilazione... oramai mi mancano solo 2 pacchetti da essere compilati... vedremo cosa viene fuori....   :Shocked: 

finita la compilazione posto tutte le USE e vediamo cosa ho cannato, anche per i file tiff devo aver sbagliato qualcosa...

caspiterna   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ps. confermo che mi sta installando anche kde....   :Sad: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Mon Jan 10, 2005 6:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

scusate... e per connettermi  al modem-router? tipo hyper terminal in windows, cosa posso usare?

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> scusate... e per connettermi  al modem-router? tipo hyper terminal in windows, cosa posso usare?

 

Non ho idea cosa sia hyper terminal di windows.... cmq il browser non basta? In caso c'e' telnet...

Ma in che senso ti sta compilando anche kde? Quali dep diverse da me hai?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

allora... per connettermi al mio modem-router adsl uso la porta seriale e gli digito i comandi da una "specie di terminale".... cosa posso usare, per linux che mi faccia connettere alla seriale con una shell?

per kde, per fortuna tutto a posto... ho k3b e nient'altro di kde... o almeno così sembra!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> allora... per connettermi al mio modem-router adsl uso la porta seriale e gli digito i comandi da una "specie di terminale".... cosa posso usare, per linux che mi faccia connettere alla seriale con una shell?
> 
> 

 

```
net-dialup/minicom
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non dico una cazzata anche agetty va bene. Se vuoi qualcosa di grafico gtkterm

----------

## gutter

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> allora... per connettermi al mio modem-router adsl uso la porta seriale e gli digito i comandi da una "specie di terminale".... cosa posso usare, per linux che mi faccia connettere alla seriale con una shell?
> 
> 

 

```
net-dialup/minicom
```

Anche io uso minicom per connettermi al mio modem da seriale.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non ne vengo fuori per i tiff... non riesco a vederli con nessun programma...   :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Spiegati meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> non ne vengo fuori per i tiff... non riesco a vederli con nessun programma...  

 

hai messo tiff nelle USE?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non riesco a visualizzare i file tif multipagina.... sono dei fax che rivevo tramite un servizio internet, e ho bisogno di visualizzarli sul pc, prima, quando usavo kde su una suse 8.2, li vedevo, ora, che vorrei utilizzare esclusivamente gnome, non riesco a vederli, ne usando "anteprima immagini" ne "gthumb" ne "gqview"...

si, nelle flag ho messo tiff... (2 effe? giusto?)

----------

## lavish

Sbaglio o il progetto di motaboy e' in portage?   :Cool: 

Che applicazione usavi sotto kde? Ora puoi scaricare e compilare direttamente quella se hai problemi con altre applicazioni!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Ho fatto un bel update world e ora i tiff li vedo.... ma splamati...... bè è già un passo avanti non indifferente....   :Very Happy: 

----------

